# Puppy Treats?



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

Can anyone recommend some good puppy treats that won't upset an 8 week olds stomach?


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

ALSO.....what type of food is good? 

I think I'm going to change food (gradually of course) the food shes on now I can't get any near me, and I don't feel like driving an hour away every time I need to pick up a bag. 

I've been researching Acana I've heard good things about it! (No grains, no by-products) Any recommendations?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I feed Kobi Fromm Surf & Turf. It is a high quality grain-free food, and he seems to have been very happy with it. However it is EXPENSIVE.

I've found the prices online are just as good as anywhere else, plus I have nothing local. Here is a good source for this food:
http://www.petflow.com/product/fromm/fromm-four-star-nutritionals-surf-and-turf-formula-dry-dog-food


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Buddy Biscuits or Mother Hubards


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I use tiny tiny bits of cheese or frankfurters. If you use puppy treats they sometimes have colourings etc in and I find they go a bit hyper!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We have Holley on Wellness Puppy Food after much research. We also purchased the Wellness puppy treats for training. She seems to respond well to them. She gets just regular milkbones as a normal treat though since that is what the breeder started her on.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been feeding Riggs Wellness puppy treats as well since 8 weeks, he's now 16 weeks and absolutely loves them. String cheese and carrots have recently been added to the treat menu, which he also enjoys. 

As far as food goes, I've fed him Origen large puppy kibble and Wellness large puppy.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! ;D


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Slice up some carrot into thin bits. Their fresh, cheap, handy, haven't been processed and have no additives.

Dogs love vegetables.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah. Copper like carrots and apples too. Peanuts are his absolute favorite! In or out of shell.  ;D. Too many is not good, but in moderation it is just fine.


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

Additionally to all the great suggestions, we like to use chicken breast. Cook it in plain water, or bake it. Allow it to cool. dice it. Make plenty, and save it frozen in small batches to defrost as needed.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

yea, baby carrots are good, Axel loves them. Dog food is another issue, there are so many different brands now, and certain companies promote there brand. I stuck with what the breeder gave me (Purina pro plan) and was going to switch to another brand (blue buffalo) cause I heard good things about it. My vet stated you should gradually switch so not to upset puppies stomach, as well he actually recommended the purina pro plan so we will keep it for now, the last thing i want is runny diarrhea. Also just make sure not lots of preservatives and corn, look for natural products in the ingredients. (that's what i researched anyways)


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

we actually used cheerios as treats for training (still do, actually, and maggie just turned 1...she loves them!)...our vet suggested them because you can give her a bunch. like someone else said, small chunks of cheese really work--maggie will sell her soul for some cheese. she knows the sound of the deli bags coming out of the fridge.

for crate training, we used the iams puppy bones. we also used them whenever she'd steal something off the table or counter, she'll drop whatever she has immediately.

for food, maggie really liked the blue buffalo lamb formula.

as a general rule...she'll eat anything (which is why she just had surgery to remove an obstruction in her intestine...part of a toy)...so be careful!

cheers!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We now have Holley on Blue Buffalo Lamb and Oatmeal and her treats have changed to Blue Buffalo Puppy Treats as well. We use them for her training sessions and she loves them.


----------

